# How much do you pay in "ride share" insurance? I live in CA.



## SoCalDriver562 (Aug 24, 2016)

I'd like to keep my AAA insurance but add on "ride share" with another company? Is that even possible? How much do you guys pay just for the "ride share" insurance part?


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Received a quote today from Mercury on a 2016 Honda Civic EX-L in SoCal.
For six months:

No Uber: $543
Part time Uber: $683
Full time Uber: $708
My Costco insurance would have been about $350, no TNC.


----------



## PenelopePendlton (Aug 25, 2016)

I pay $54.00 every 6 months.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

PenelopePendlton said:


> I pay $54.00 every 6 months.


Who are you with?


----------



## Euius (May 19, 2016)

State Farm, my payment would lower $45 per quarter if I removed the rideshare endorsement.

Note that my coverage improved, and payments decreased, when I switched away from Progressive.

As far as I know, you can only get a rideshare endorsement from the company you have normal personal coverage from.


----------



## mluber338 (Sep 8, 2016)

I pay $2,100 a year, $191.90 per month for rideshare policy through Geico in CT....I used to pay $1,200 for 2 cars personal full coverage 100/300/50 in CT, same in FL was $2,400!!!


----------

